# Fat guys--pants below the belly, above the bellybutton, or right at the bellybutton?



## Kizzume (Aug 2, 2006)

I personally don't like the look of a fat man wearing pants being jacked up above or at their bellybutton. 

To me, when someone wears their pants that way, it makes them look like they're ashamed of their weight, especially when paired with a really tight belt that when worn that way for too many years creates a double-belly effect to where there's a permanent indent in the person's belly that remains there when the pants are removed.

I think it looks even more to this extreme when it's someone who is hellbent on looking professional even outside their workplace--like wearing jacked-up slacks or dockers with a tight belt and a tucked-in polo shirt when just going out for coffee, or a bar, or even grocery shopping.

Now, it's a little different when it's sloppy clothes, like sweatpants and a t-shirt or something, but even then, when they're jacked -way- up to Erkel heights, I just get the idea that the person can't stand being fat, which may not be correct--they may actually like being heavy and wear their pants that high because it's just what they were taught to do.

How do you feel about this?


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 2, 2006)

Well personally I don't care whether a BHM wears pants over belly or under belly... It's the belly that counts.

Though I admit that if it is worn under there is more eye-candy for us FFA's, and that sexy lower-belly jiggle can be seen more.


----------



## Tad (Aug 2, 2006)

Another possible factor is just the way that the pants fit. A lot of larger waist pants have quite a high rise, because they seem to assume that if you are that big around you must be at least six feet high or something. At least this is my problem, I'm five foot eight inches, and somewhat short waisted for my height. If I wear pants below my belly then then then the crotch is hanging somewhere way down between my thighs, which both looks silly and tends to be uncomfortable. Even wearing them just below my belly button (the highest I'd put them), some pants are baggier than I'd like.

I'd hoped that in Big and Tall stores I'd be able to find size 42 waist pants that had a lower rise, but if anything I found the rises to be worse there. Oddly the two pairs of pants I have with the right rise for me are a pair of jeans and a pair of suit pants. 

-Ed


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 2, 2006)

I never understood why ANYONE would wear their pants at or above their belly button. I actually think it's most attractive if a guy wears his pants slightly below the belly button. Mine's abnormally high, so if I wore pants reaching up there, they'd be sitting well above my natural waist!


----------



## squurp (Aug 2, 2006)

I much prefer the look of wearing my pants below my belly. However, finding pants that fit right for this is difficult. Also, wearing pants below the belly, especially if they are tight, puts some pressure on my back, and causes some pain in my back. Usually I deal with it, or wear pants a little loose, but I can see why some men wear pants above the belly.


----------



## Obesus (Aug 2, 2006)

The bigger you are, the harder it becomes to be able to wear pants under the belly. At size 56-58, there is no way I could even imagine wearing pants under my belly...I take XXXXL scrubs and work in the environment of an outpatient psychiatric clinic, where we are modelling hygiene and acceptable grooming for our clients, some of whom are as large or larger than me! The other problem is physical...my thighs are about 33" each, so I have to use the appropriate size....no way could I take a pair of size 44 pants and try to fit them underneath....physics...it is about physics!  
The shame thing I heartily disagree with...that is all about personal comportment and attitude...folks know that I am comfortable with my size because I demonstrate that attitude and I just don't hear negative words around me...or if I rarely do, they are met with a hearty and positive response! Negative looks are met with a great big smile...wearing the scrubs seems to cut a lot of that off, though, since it shows some professionalism.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 2, 2006)

it also depends on the type of clothes. I normally wear my pants below the belly, but I wear suit pants above the belly button with suspenders. The Men's Wearhouse insisted that that was the way to go with the suit, and I think they are right. The pants stay up mostly because I am bigger around below --at the belly button level. 

As I get fatter, I have more and more of a problem of my belly pushing my pants down --they just want to fall right off, because I have no butt to hold them in place! The belly pushes down more as it expands, and my inseam is dropping --it was 30" and now it's down to 28". I'm having more and more of a problem of the crotch hanging down toward my knees. 

I do have some jeans that have a very low rise and work well. In fact, they kind of serve as a "push up bra for the belly" and make me look really huge, which I enjoy.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 2, 2006)

No fashion statements for this ole troll. It's where ever they land when the rest is comfortable, and I don't have to constantly fuss with them to keep them up. At my size, that almost always means "high riders"...not by choice, but by availability. Unfortunately the cloths that come close to fitting that requirement, generally have crotches down around the knees.


----------



## growingman (Aug 2, 2006)

I find with my ball belly that I have to keep my pants below my belly. The only other way would be above my belly lol and I am certain it wouldnt work. This is partly because I am still wearing pants that I wore before my belly was so large and they would never fit my belly, but also if I wear bigger pants around the middle of my belly they fall down when I move around. LOL, anyway I turn I have no choice but to wear them below the belly. I am lucky to have pretty big strong muscles in my butt from the sports I used to do, so I have support there. Of course as I continue to get bigger everything may change.


----------



## Kizzume (Aug 2, 2006)

Definitely true about the clothing industry pushing the highrise pants on fat people. My pants "waist" is currently about 40", and it has become increasingly more difficult to find lowrise pants as I have gotten bigger. It makes me wonder whether I may end up getting custom pants made when (or if, but hopefully when) I become a lot bigger. Luckily there are websites that one can give all of their measurements and get custom made pants--I think even Levi's does it (or at least, they did it 2 years ago), but the price is outrageous--like $220 for a pair of pants! But--if I had the money, I'd probably do it.


----------



## Jackoblangada (Aug 2, 2006)

I know it looks better below the belly but no one makes pants that i could wear that way. My thighs are so huge that together they are actually bigger then my belly...and i have a huge belly. I have to wear pants that a bit too big so i can get my thighs in to them. Alas no under the belly pants for me.


----------



## fatterisbetter (Aug 3, 2006)

Always below the belly! This works pretty well for me because I'm strictly a T-shirt and jeans guy. Although occasionally I have to keep one hand available to make sure my pants don't fall down.


----------



## inona (Aug 10, 2006)

Buffetbelly said:


> it also depends on the type of clothes. I normally wear my pants below the belly, but I wear suit pants above the belly button with suspenders. The Men's Wearhouse insisted that that was the way to go with the suit, and I think they are right.



I think that is a hot look - suit with pants across the belly and suspenders. My man thinks it's more comfortable too.


----------



## Turin (Aug 19, 2006)

ALWAYS below the belly button at the hips... Don't care if they are bluejeans... swimming trunks or suit pants.... Was told to wear my duit pants up at the belly button by a tailor... I looked at it in the mirror and laughed.. made him hem them how *I* wanted them..


----------



## theRabidWolf (Aug 19, 2006)

Me, I wear my pants ultralow...

But then again I'm still a punk teenager at heart.


----------



## chubman1975 (Oct 1, 2006)

Always under the belly! They are a type rigorously jeans and T-shirt. I love my large belly that hangs on my pants, is not a problem if it leave of the belly remains knot, in sight  

Often I must maintain a hand available in order to assure my pants to me do not fall or to put the risers.


----------



## ShyBHM (Oct 1, 2006)

mine are at the belly button for comfort reasons had enough of tight thighed pants throughout my school life so big comfy thigh room and bigger waist means belly button range, plus i don't get out much so around the house its tee and shorts and shorts below the belly.


----------



## estrata (Oct 1, 2006)

Are girls allowed to express an opinion on this thread, or is this just about comfort?

I know how important it is to feel comfortable in ones clothes, and I think a man should always aim for that. But if were talking about what I find sexiest, its gotta be below the belly, so you get a nice hang in there. Especially when the belly strains against the shirt as it hangs. :smitten: 

But if its gotta be on the belly, as long as the shirt is untucked or there is a suit jacket or something, its all good. But when a guy wears his pants up to or above his belly button and then tucks his shirt in, I always think he looks like humpty dumpty. And maybe other FFAs would disagree, but thats not the *most* attractive look in my book.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Oct 2, 2006)

Didn't see this post until now. For me it's below. And I've found the inseam has decreased since I "let myself go." Because before I had no belly, so my jeans sat higher than they do now. So I am not as thrilled with the fit as I was in the past re:inseam, but it's not so bad yet that I need to look into getting anything custom-made.

Overall below just seems more comfortable. I can't even imagine above, and even in the middle, when you walk, don't your pants just want to slide down? I guess unless your belt is almost tourniquet-tight.


----------



## bigwideland (Oct 2, 2006)

I like the higher fit not to high just two inch or so about the hips this way with a belts they do not work down and off, blush, as for the belly button if you have a apron as I do, then the belly button can be as low or lower than the hips so that the pants would have to hand of the back of the hips and butt, I have a large butt, however the pants would feel like falling off. It does make for getting bigger pants around my hips and belly is 189 cm.


----------



## grizz (Oct 2, 2006)

For me, I have trouble keeping my pants up if they aren't hiked up to about navel level or just above, besides, most t shirts out there seem to get shorter as they get bigger, forcing one to wear higher riding pants to avoid the baby huey look, personally, I could care less about how people on the street see me, but I do care about comfort, and this is comfortable for me. I just wish I had a big n tall shop in town, I hate catalog shopping.


----------



## roundbird (Oct 2, 2006)

I wear mine a little below the bellybutton but not under my belly. This seems to follow the natural shape of my body. Also this is where my pants fall properly.


----------



## Kizzume (Oct 2, 2006)

chubman1975 said:


> They are a type rigorously jeans and T-shirt. I love my large belly that hangs on my pants, is not a problem if it leave of the belly remains knot, in sight…


That post seems like a message translated from another language. Can someone please re-translate this for me?


----------



## estrata (Oct 2, 2006)

Kizzume said:


> That post seems like a message translated from another language. Can someone please re-translate this for me?



I hope your honestly asking and not being prejudice.  

I would say he means he's always a jeans and t-shirt guy, and he likes his belly to hang as long as it's not in sight.

Personally, I don't see a problem with it being in sight.


----------



## Kizzume (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks. I wasn't being prejudice--I just didn't know what was meant.

I definitely don't have a problem with it being in sight either. :eat2:


----------



## chubman1975 (Oct 3, 2006)

estrata said:


> I hope your honestly asking and not being prejudice.
> 
> I would say he means he's always a jeans and t-shirt guy, and he likes his belly to hang as long as it's not in sight.
> 
> Personally, I don't see a problem with it being in sight.



Yes, the meant one is exact. I am Italian and speak English little  . I use the translator of google, you I know better?


----------



## estrata (Oct 3, 2006)

Chubman, don't worry, we understand. And if we don't we'll figure it out! Be proud that you're one of the few people who actually don’t speak English! And I think your accent is cute, even if it is just in type!


----------



## Paul Fannin (Oct 3, 2006)

I have to wear them above my navel. I am disproportionate below my hips and it makes it easier to keep my trousers up. 

Dress slacks are always pleated too. It gives my girth more, ahem..."wiggle room." hehe

With my recent weight loss (which has come mostly in my chest and shoulders, ugh), I look kind of disheveled...ah, but who cares?


----------



## estrata (Oct 3, 2006)

I saw a really big guy on the bus today. Really round &#8211; I couldn’t believe his stomach hadn’t given in to gravity! But he had jeans on and suspenders over a bright white shirt... and for the life of me he looked exactly like humpty dumpty. Didn’t help that he was bald, though. I dunno, something about guys having their shirt tucked in and pants hiked way up... I don’t think it looks good on skinny guys either, to tell the truth. But not many things look good on a guy without a little (or make that a lot) of meat on him.  

BTW, the bus is a wonderful place for an FFA. Sitting there watching the guys that... I assume... take the bus because they’re too big to drive. Does this happen? Well, either way, there seems to be an inordinate about of super sized BHMs who ride the bus; you get some seriously fine examples of apronage. And they always sit in those front seats so I can sit in back and enjoy the show. :smitten:


----------



## ciccia (Oct 4, 2006)

chubman1975 said:


> Yes, the meant one is exact. I am Italian and speak English little  . I use the translator of google, you I know better?



look i'm italian too and you can ask me whenever you need a translation!  especially if it's about BHMs and big fat soft bellies!!.. :eat2: 

guarda anch'io sono italiana e puoi chiedermi aiuto quando hai bisogno d'una traduzione!  specialmente se si tratta dei BHM e delle grosse grasse morbide pancie!!.. :eat2:


----------



## Guy99 (Jan 25, 2008)

Where you wear your pants has to do with your body shape. My waist is 43 my hips are 48 . My belt line feels much more natural at my belly button or an inch higher. So I always need to buy high rise pants.
Now if my waist was 48 and my hips were 43 I'd being wearing my pants below my waist. I'd get low riding pants

Hope this helps

Guy


----------



## BHMluver (Jan 26, 2008)

Really I think it all comes down to individual body habitus. Right at or slightly below the navel is my personal favorite - especially if you have a belly that has some "size, sag & softness" to it. Nothing like greeting your man at the end of a long day, giving those pants a little downward tug and having his belly fall free.


----------



## fatmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Having just bought my first 56" pants, I no longer have a choice. Below the belly means falling off so it has to be at the belly button.

Besides suspenders are a fat man's dream come true. everything can be loose enough to be comfy and still stay in place. And the only men you see with suspenders, anymore, are us tubs. Kinda like our own club card.

Mac


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 26, 2008)

i usually leave them right at the belly button level. i've always wanted a pair of suspenders but i would not look good in them lol.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 29, 2008)

Always under the belly.


----------



## SnapDragon (Jan 29, 2008)

estrata said:


> BTW, the bus is a wonderful place for an FFA. Sitting there watching the guys that... I assume... take the bus because they’re too big to drive. Does this happen?



When I was a student and lived in Leicester I used to get the bus to Spinney Hills because I was too poor to have a car. There was often a lovely fat lad (I say lad 'cause he looked about 18-20) asleep on the back seat of the top deck. I used to wonder if it'd wake him if I had a quick poke.

If you're the fat lad reading this, you looked so sexy and peaceful as the bus rattled and lurched about, causing -ahem- rather a lot of adipose wobble that was difficult to ignore. And I always did wonder if you managed to get off at your stop on time. It was worth paying for the bus pass for that alone. Nowdays I never use the bus. They are dirty and never run on time and mainly used by people who are senile, weird, or smelly (or all at once).

Oh yes, and before I hijack the topic with comments about fat lads on buses, I prefer trousers to be below a chap's belly with a belt. Wearing trousers tightly around the level of the navel tends to result in a permanent dent that spoils his nice round shape. But the formal trousers with braces (in British English a suspender is a belt a woman wears to attach her stockings to, so I assume braces is the closest translation) work well enough as there's room to 'let it all hang out' so to speak. The only items of clothing I can think of that don't have a waist are boiler suits, worn by mechanics and plumbers (they can look good on the right person!) and dungarees, which look horrible on anyone.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Roy C. (Feb 4, 2008)

As gravity started to take over, I started to wear my pants a bit above my belly button. Bought a pair of suspenders, and tried them with some old pant, now enjoying below belly. I have to find the longest t-shirts I have to keep belly from sneaking out. By wearing old pants that fit tighter around my hips, I have had people ask if I have lost weight, when I continued to put it on....


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 3, 2009)

Below.. so there is a nice hang :wubu:


----------



## Paquito (Jan 3, 2009)

Definitely below the belly, only way to really show it off


----------



## djudex (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm 6'7 and have a ridiculously long torso so my shirts are always coming up short but I try to make the pants hug the equator, not over and not under.

Under the gut feels weird to me anyway and when wearing pants over the belly the seam cuts my sack in half when I walk.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 3, 2009)

below


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 3, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> below


 

mmmm...belly....


----------



## Weeze (Jan 4, 2009)

Krissy likes teh pants under the belly.

Anything else reminds me of my grandpa :doh:


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 4, 2009)

I have to go for the above the belly button way of wearing them. Under the belly does not work well for me as they are sliding down every 5 seconds lol. I have the big love handles where the waistband fits ever so nicely. Only problem I have is the fly for my pajama pants wont stay shut and you can look in and see my belly button :blush:


----------



## Esther (Jan 4, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> below



oooh.
:smitten:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 4, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> below



OFT! Now THAT is what i'm talking about! :eat2:


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 4, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> below



ok that deserves some rep points:eat2:


----------



## iheartsquishys (Jan 5, 2009)

Lavasse said:


> Only problem I have is the fly for my pajama pants wont stay shut and you can look in and see my belly button :blush:


I'm not sure I understand. Could you provide a picture?


----------



## iheartsquishys (Jan 5, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> below


Thanks for the demonstration. I'm autistic so visual examples work better for me:happy:
And double points for the tighty whiteys. Hottest thing ever. Maybe we need to start a tighty whiteys picture thread...


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 5, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> below





Damn you and your sexy & tempting pictures!! :smitten:


----------



## Italian Polish Pitbull (Jan 5, 2009)

i wear my pants below the belly button and belly, way more comfortable for me and i usually wear LONG tee shirts way more comfortable


----------



## Italian Polish Pitbull (Jan 5, 2009)

Just me in some shorts Me  

View attachment sidebelly.jpg


----------



## Tom234 (Jan 5, 2009)

Always try to adjust your t-shirt under the belly.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 5, 2009)

hello tom..

hiya doin


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 5, 2009)

Under da belly. I don't like my tummy being constricted by tight pantaloons.


----------



## Roy C. (Jan 5, 2009)

I found a box of old jeans in the closet, and the only way I can wear them is under the belly. I have been wearing only these pants since finding them and loving it, the only problem is keeping shirts tucked in.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 5, 2009)

I must confess im a sinner! 

im wearing above the button


----------



## addie17 (Jan 5, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> below
> 
> Such eye candy!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 5, 2009)

iheartsquishys said:


> *My guess is JohnnyT is a *CLASS ACT* AND THEY are actually the even HOTTER Boxer Briefs* :smitten:


----------



## Italian Polish Pitbull (Jan 5, 2009)

Just a better bigger pic of my belly 

View attachment belly2.jpg


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 5, 2009)

2 pics with just above the belly
and 2 pics under the belly  

View attachment ECP_00039.jpg


View attachment ECP_00038.jpg


View attachment ECP_00037.jpg


View attachment ECP_00036.jpg


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 6, 2009)

iheartsquishys said:


> I'm not sure I understand. Could you provide a picture?



I'll see what I can do


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 6, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> 2 pics with just above the belly
> and 2 pics under the belly



:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2: Oh glad you could oblige with a demonstration!  Love the last two... you have some impressive hang-age


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Jan 7, 2009)

as a classic beer bellied bhm i wear mine under the belly as much as to show it off but if worn around the waist there would be too much unfilled material between the belly and the thighs :blush:


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> 2 pics with just above the belly
> and 2 pics under the belly



I much prefer the first two.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 7, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> 2 pics with just above the belly
> and 2 pics under the belly



While the last two are cute, I think for work and stuff like that, the first two are more reasonable


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 13, 2009)

Yup!

below the belly for me, I like to let it hang ^^!


----------



## djudex (Jan 18, 2009)

You know now that I've taken a photo of the situation I guess I come in somewhere between the two, not under and not at the middle. Still, it's where it feels right to me.


----------



## Hole (Jan 18, 2009)

djudex said:


> You know now that I've taken a photo of the situation I guess I come in somewhere between the two, not under and not at the middle. Still, it's where it feels right to me.



I tend to like that. Right below the belly button.


----------



## djudex (Jan 18, 2009)

Hole said:


> I tend to like that. Right below the belly button.



Yep, let's me keep my pants up and still grab that big ol' bottom roll and jiggle it obscenely :bounce:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2009)

djudex said:


> Yep, let's me keep my pants up and still grab that big ol' bottom roll and jiggle it obscenely :bounce:



*ahhhh my favorite .....the UNDERBELLY <sigh> :smitten: <swoon> :eat2:*


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *ahhhh my favorite .....the UNDERBELLY <sigh> :smitten: <swoon> :eat2:*



What HDANGEL said.. :eat2: yumm... Especially when it wobbles some :wubu:


----------



## CBV_5150 (Jan 21, 2009)

I just prefer under the belly they feel way more comfortable. Plus the ladies love the way the belly hangs!


View attachment Picture 67.jpg


View attachment Picture 66.jpg


----------



## Smite (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a double belly RIGHT AT my belly button, so I wear my pants in between the two bellys. :/


----------



## Diego (Jan 21, 2009)

I say let it to hang free, so beneath the belly button.


----------



## Roy C. (Jan 21, 2009)

Still like to wear below belly, but seems like it is getting harder for shirts to stay tucked in..... 

View attachment wifebeater.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 23, 2009)

djudex said:


> Yep, let's me keep my pants up and still grab that big ol' bottom roll and jiggle it obscenely :bounce:



Mmm..I love your rolls. And chest hair!! Dude I wasnt even alive for the 70's but I never got over it.

And to add my two cents (besides how hot this thread is) below. Mm. More jiggling, better view of an unrestricted belly. Its the way to go friends.


----------



## djudex (Jan 23, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Mmm..I love your rolls. And chest hair!! Dude I wasnt even alive for the 70's but I never got over it.



Why thank you little lady, I'll wobble them today just for you


----------



## larsdiepenveen (Jul 12, 2009)

CBV_5150 said:


> I just prefer under the belly they feel way more comfortable. Plus the ladies love the way the belly hangs!
> 
> 
> View attachment 57565
> ...



Doesn't is put your buttcrack on display all the time?


----------



## paintball (Jul 14, 2009)

Honestly, I love to pull my pants up as high as they can go, because nothing feels better than skin tight pants curving around your belly and legs to the point it shows off all of your rolls.


----------

